# PJ's Pets - SUPER SAVINGS - Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit



## Y2KGT

SUPER SAVINGS - Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit










*SAVE 58%!*

Keeping live aquatic plants in your home or office can be quite a fascinating and visually rewarding hobby. Aquatic plants easy to keep and a beautifully planted aquarium can be achieved with just two species of plants or more.
The Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit is equipped with everything you need to create your own underwater garden, including a Mini CO2 System to ensure your plants receive enough nutrients (carbon dioxide) to grow and flourish!
Plants naturally improve water quality and reduce the chances for unsightly algae growth making this aquarium also ideal for small fish and other invertebrates.

Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit includes:
• Mini CO2 system
• Fluval Fluorescent Light
• Flora Internal Filter with spray bar
• Fluval Plant Stratum substrate
• Molded rock background (made from actual rock)
• Thermometer
• Planting Thongs
• Nutrafin Plant Gro Supplement
• Fluval Aquatic Plant Care Guide

*Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit*
7.9 gallons
35 x 30 x 30 cm (13.7 x 11.8 x 11.8 in)
*Regularly $119.99*

*NOW ONLY $49.99!*

BONUS INCLUDES:
FREE Fish or Plant Coupon - A $9.99 value!

For more information visit the Fluval Blog
http://enews.simsadvertising.com/t/r-l-udtdjyd-yukjujoui-b/

PJ's Pets Square One Shopping Centre Customers
Please be advised that this store will be closing at the end of February 2013. The above promotions are NOT valid at this location however; there are many great END OF LEASE Sale Offers. Take advantage of up to 80% OFF items throughout the store while quantities last.
Store Address:
100 City Centre Drive, Mississauga, Ontario, L5B 2C9


----------



## SignGuy

Do you know if this deal is available at all locations or perhaps just SQ1 due to their closing?


----------



## Y2KGT

SignGuy said:


> Do you know if this deal is available at all locations or perhaps just SQ1 due to their closing?


Sorry but I should have mentioned that this deal is available at all locations EXCEPT Square One.

I'll edit the original post.
--
Paul


----------



## SignGuy

Good to know. Guess it's off to Sherway then! Is there any coupon required or anything. I can't seem to find the deal listed on their website/ flyer or the Fluval Blog - suspect that was for info only purposes.


----------



## boxboy

is their any online websites for this?


----------



## Y2KGT

boxboy said:


> is their any online websites for this?


They sell this online at various Canadian Online retailers however not at this price.

You can go to the PJs website ad sign up for email notification. Not only will you find out about these deals every week but you'll also get a $5 off coupon for your next purchase so you can use it towards this little kit.

http://www.pjspet.com/_pjs/index.php 
--
Paul


----------



## SignGuy

Looks like they posted it on their FB page as well. Just picked one up at Sherway and they probably had 5 or 6 left.


----------



## azotemia

just picked one up! comes with coupons inside as well. 

thanks for posting this!


----------



## Ryan s

Thanks for the post. Just picked up one too today.


----------



## razoredge

Thanks Y2KGT. I pick up one from the vaughan location. What a great deal!! I have to head back as I forgot to use my 9.99 coupon that expires after tomorrow. Who knows, maybe I'll pick up another one just for the accessories.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

Thanks a lot man!

I did get the last one from the Stoney Creek "Mountain" store. My son's will now have a aquarium on their dresser 

I'm planning on going a bit crazy with the stocking, as I always do.

- 6 Neon Tetra's
- 6 Red Cherry Shrimp
- 3 Otocinclus (Zebra's I hope)

Plants

- Melon Sword
- Dwarf Hairgrass
- TBA


----------



## manmadecorals

Man i really want one but i can't justify getting it...


----------



## brapbrapboom

manhtu said:


> Man i really want one but i can't justify getting it...


Temptation.. temptation... Dont worry buddy were on the same boat, I want to get one but somethings stopping me lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriddler

I wish it was the shrimp version that was on sale i would of pounced on that like a cat


----------



## WiyRay

I was thinking about it too... I didn't really quite need one, but got it anyway.  Now the box is just sitting in my room. 

I can always regret buying it later and sell it off for the same price, maybe even for a bit more. But to regret not buying it and trying to find the deal again would be harder for sure.

P.S. Oh, and thank you Y2KGT for letting us know!


----------



## 911

WiyRay said:


> I was thinking about it too... I didn't really quite need one, but got it anyway.  Now the box is just sitting in my room.
> 
> I can always regret buying it later and sell it off for the same price, maybe even for a bit more. But to regret not buying it and trying to find the deal again would be harder for sure.
> 
> P.S. Oh, and thank you Y2KGT for letting us know!


Just got it at the Yonge store. 2 left now. Not even sure what I'm going to do with it. Looks rediculously small next to my 450 gallon 10 ft tank.


----------



## SignGuy

xriddler said:


> I wish it was the shrimp version that was on sale i would of pounced on that like a cat


At their core, they're virtually the same kit I believe - tank, filter, light. Sure the substrate might need a switch out and you might not have use for the co2 but all those parts come individually packed so you could probably sell them off to pay for the other items to suit your needs.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

xriddler said:


> I wish it was the shrimp version that was on sale i would of pounced on that like a cat


I used the $9.99 credit towards 6 neon tetras and only paid $2.20 out of pocket. I plan on adding 6 cherry red shrimp to the tank and 3 nerite snails. I borrowed the nerite snails from my 29 along with a nice anubias, crypt and small sword  I might throw down some dwarf hairgrass too 



WiyRay said:


> I was thinking about it too... I didn't really quite need one, but got it anyway.  Now the box is just sitting in my room.
> 
> I can always regret buying it later and sell it off for the same price, maybe even for a bit more. But to regret not buying it and trying to find the deal again would be harder for sure.
> 
> P.S. Oh, and thank you Y2KGT for letting us know!


If you decide you need to get the money back for the kit, I'm sure somebody here would cover your costs. Great little tank, you can spend that on the Co2 kit and a 3 pack of Co2.



911 said:


> Just got it at the Yonge store. 2 left now. Not even sure what I'm going to do with it. Looks rediculously small next to my 450 gallon 10 ft tank.


I have an 18" gap between my 150 gal and my 120 gal on my basement wall, I normally keep my quarrantine tank there sideways. But I'd put a second one between those 2 tanks just for a laugh 

But the first one is on my son's dresser. He spent the night at my parents tonight, he's in for a big surprise when he goes to bed tomorrow night. Wake up, turn the light on and feed the fishies


----------



## manmadecorals

god damn...fiiiiiine...i'll go get one too...i hate/love all of you...


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> god damn...fiiiiiine...i'll go get one too...i hate/love all of you...


...if theres any left lol


----------



## SignGuy

manhtu said:


> god damn...fiiiiiine...i'll go get one too...i hate/love all of you...


Way to go! Bowing to peer pressure! PJs must be loving us.

i think when all is said and done, we need to start posting some photos of our new tanks.


----------



## manmadecorals

Jaysan said:


> ...if theres any left lol


4 left in Bramalea Town Centre - well 2 now... Got one for Jaysan and myself.

Also SQ1 also was having the sale for the fluval flora...14 in stock on the saturday...all gone same day.


----------



## manmadecorals

i forgot to mention...when you sign on with PJ's for their e-newsletter. They will send you a $5 coupon off a $25 or more purchase, which can be applied on the $49.99 which makes it $44.99 + tax = $50.84

$5 OFF WHEN YOU SIGN UP FOR PJ'S E-NEWSLETTER

...boom!


----------



## azotemia

The guy that works at sherway told me that the 9.99 fish or plant certificate will be extended til sometime this month? 

Anyone heard of this? Coz the pjs ive been too were pretty empty livestock wise.


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

I would be interested to know if there are any left.

My certificate said EXP Jan 31st 2013 for the $9.99 Plant or Fish credit along with the 3 bonus coupons.

My wife pretty much told me to pick up another one if I can, she thinks it's a really cool kit.

*The plants the Stoney Creek/Hamilton store had were pathetic and the tanks were green...I mean really green with sludge. Their fish looked ok, the 6 neon's I picked up are doing ok. 5 are schooling, 1 is a bit of a loaner. They did eat this morning, I expect atleast 5 to make it. (I used established aquarium water from my best tank)


----------



## lemuj

Picked mine up at Milton location...now what? Lol..


----------



## Y2KGT

lemuj said:


> Picked mine up at Milton location...now what? Lol..


Hey Jumel,
Did you buy the last one? I didn't get one yet.
--
Paul


----------



## lemuj

Y2KGT said:


> Hey Jumel,
> Did you buy the last one? I didn't get one yet.
> --
> Paul


there was still 6 in the shelf when I was there...


----------



## tijuanatoad

Yesterday, the girl working the fish department and counter person at Sherway said the coupon for $10 has be extended to April 30th, 2013. She even wrote it on my coupon. The fluval flora is on sale till April 30th, that's what it said on the sticker price/label that they put on the shelf with the boxes. Or until sold out? 
Does anyone know why the flora is so cheap at PJ? Is it discounted at other LFS?


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

I'm going to go on record as being in on a group buy of the Fluval Edge 6 Gallon for $64.99 if they want to sell a bunch of those.

It's called buying business. I've done it with certain frames at my store, I will buy a container of them (500 pcs) instead of my normal order of 12. My cost drops from 129 per frame to 79 per frame. 

LOcal businesses can do it too by upping their volume to bump themselves down into a better price class.

Ex-Corporate sales rep here


----------



## manmadecorals

Very interesting indeed


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

lemuj said:


> Picked mine up at Milton location...now what? Lol..


To be honest, you could easily sell it here...

Or you could make yourself a nice small tank.

I looked at it as a challenge. I normally work with aquariums 120 gallons plus, so figuring out what to do in a 7.9 Gallon was a challenge. Mine also had to be something cool that my son's would like.

I do have to say that the kit is excellent. The filter works great, you can leave the water down 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch and point the water return straight up to break the surface and the lighting makes the neon tetra's just pop.

Not sure if Neon's are the best long term bet, but I have to assume that with some decent plants...an 8 gallon can be nitrate neutral quite easily 

Now I really want that 6 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## davidv

yikes...

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-BNIB-FLUVAL-FLORA-BOX-KIT-8G-150-W0QQAdIdZ453903803


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

davidv said:


> yikes...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-BNIB-FLUVAL-FLORA-BOX-KIT-8G-150-W0QQAdIdZ453903803


$150

Wow, I hope that's not a forum member.

If you're flipping sale items on kijiji for a living, you have to at some point realize there's a better life out there for you somewhere.

Kinda sad to be honest. I feel genuine pity for this person.


----------



## Jackson

davidv said:


> yikes...
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-BNIB-FLUVAL-FLORA-BOX-KIT-8G-150-W0QQAdIdZ453903803


There's a thread for things like this called the over priced Kijiji ads or some crap like that

It's already been posted there


----------



## manmadecorals

BJJBlackbelt said:


> $150
> 
> Wow, I hope that's not a forum member.
> 
> If you're flipping sale items on kijiji for a living, you have to at some point realize there's a better life out there for you somewhere.
> 
> Kinda sad to be honest. I feel genuine pity for this person.


well considering that the unit is being sold for $160. it's not a great deal or even a deal at all. All i can say is that...the seller has no sense of timing LOL


----------



## deuces

Just wanted to confirm I also picked up the fluval flora with the $5 PJ coupon discount over the weekend. And $9.99 voucher was extended (they re-wrote it on my coupon).

Thanks for the heads up! Now to decide what to put in here


----------



## Egonsgirl

I am pretty sure the original price was only $129.99. so that person is outta the park!! Anybody still looking to pick one up, let me know, I might be able to get one.


----------



## Y2KGT

Egonsgirl said:


> I am pretty sure the original price was only $129.99. so that person is outta the park!! Anybody still looking to pick one up, let me know, I might be able to get one.


$154.99 at Pets and Ponds.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c64273/p17626216.html

For those that happen to see any still available at a particular PJs please post here so other members can take advantage of this great deal.
--
Paul


----------



## Egonsgirl

I was just at the Brampton store and they had 3 left at closing. They said there is a possibility of them getting some more brought in. I know they didn't have any on the weekend when I went to get one, and this bunch came in today....


----------



## iam.mike

I just picked one up from the Pickering Town Centre, couldn't resist.
They have 3 available.


----------



## robert77k

I picked one up too at PJ's... On Black Friday for $79.99.

That was PJ's Black Friday Special and they had a whole wall of them for that super sale price. I guess they didn't sell that many as they thought and had to drop the price to move some stock. It was taking up a lot of floor space.

At Big Al's it costs $149.99. That's pretty well as low as you can get it anywhere else in Canada, and that is already a pretty good package deal. It's $129.99 in the USA. But everything is cheaper there..... all because of our 80 cent dollar. 

For $49.99 it's a steal.


----------



## iam.mike

Like I said..........i couldn't resist

Now what do I put in there..........


----------



## muskieboy

Is the sale still on? When does it end?


----------



## iam.mike

The sign said "Until Quantities Last"


----------



## PureHash

That's a killer deal.. That CO2 system is about 50$ on its own...
To bad I'm goin nano reef, not nano planted


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

I have a guy coming to buy my 150 on Sunday and I`m going right to PJ`s to buy a second one right after.

I notice the only difference I can see between the Flora and the shrimp tank is the heater being swapped for the Co2.

The Co2 Kit should be a quick sell at $30-$35 bucks online or buy a 3 pack of cartridges for $20 and sell it for $60

I can`t imaine the heater is expensive. But I find mine stays pretty warm on it`s own and really doesn`t need a heater.

I have 4 Neon TEtra`s and 6 RCS in the one I bought before. Lost 1 tetra overnight and to be perfectly honest the 5th one vanished. Quite stable now as I used water from my best tank to start it. I still haven`t tried the Co2...


----------



## brapbrapboom

PJ's at Lawrence and Eglinton dont have them anymore, anywhere else still carries em? I would love to get mine too ;(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyyyz

Pet Culture also has the same deal... at least they did last Saturday. Picked one up myself.


----------



## arapaimag

HAGEN has bought up a number of pet store chains and appears to be selling these kits at PJ's Pets, Pets Unlimited, Petculture and Oliver Pets & Co locally all of which Hagen owns. I bought one and the $9.99 coupon in it lists these stores.


----------



## Y2KGT

*Happy Valentine's Day ♥ Receive $10 OFF $50 or 25% OFF!*

http://pjspet.com/_pjs/_eNews_Coupons/0215.jpg


----------



## muskieboy

I don't think its a good idea to share coupons. Notice the coupon number. Say 2 people print of this coupon and go to the store, it may work for the first person. But it probably won't work for the second person because the coupon # is already in the system. 

Just sayin'


----------



## manmadecorals

muskieboy said:


> I don't think its a good idea to share coupons. Notice the coupon number. Say 2 people print of this coupon and go to the store, it may work for the first person. But it probably won't work for the second person because the coupon # is already in the system.
> 
> Just sayin'


I got the same coupon offer sent to my e-mail. The coupon no. is the same for everyone. This can be used repeatedly over and over and over...


----------



## Y2KGT

muskieboy said:


> I don't think its a good idea to share coupons. Notice the coupon number. Say 2 people print of this coupon and go to the store, it may work for the first person. But it probably won't work for the second person because the coupon # is already in the system.
> 
> Just sayin'


I don't think the coupon number is assigned to a person but rather a specific sale/event.
--
Paul


----------



## muskieboy

ahhh okay, just making sure


----------



## BJJBlackbelt

For it to be dead after one use, it would require a distinct bar code on each one.

That's just a generic coupon.


----------



## bluberrymuffin

does anyone know of any stores that still has this tank in stock in the Markham-ish areas? I just got off on reading week today and all the PJs I've called have been sold out


----------



## azotemia

bluberrymuffin said:


> does anyone know of any stores that still has this tank in stock in the Markham-ish areas? I just got off on reading week today and all the PJs I've called have been sold out


tried milton or sherway gardens locations?


----------



## bluberrymuffin

snatched the last one in stouffville, thanks


----------



## Scotmando

azotemia said:


> tried milton or sherway gardens locations?


Sold out. Just checked & Bramalea too


----------



## razoredge

Was at the PJ pets store on Yonge & Lawrence this afternoon, they have one left but are now selling it at $69.99. If your interested, it's best to call the store and reserve it. 

Also, if you have an 2013 Entertainment Book, there is a coupon for 25% off at PJ Pets.


----------



## 911

Can anyone suggest a better external filter for this unit that requires little modification to work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## boxboy

Hey everyone

Since some people took advantage of the Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit sale that came with the Fluval Mini CO2 system.

I'm asking to see if anyone will sell his/her unused Mini CO2 system that came with that kit?? It's for a small planted tank I'm building up this week.

I will require shipping to Kingston, Ont. 
I *do not *want to pay the $41.99 Amazon price, But will pay for shipping on top of the selling price.

Please PM me with what you have.


----------



## kamal

not worth the effort IMHO  you are better off looking for a paintball setup for a small tank....just my 2 cents


----------



## boxboy

kamal said:


> not worth the effort IMHO  you are better off looking for a paintball setup for a small tank....just my 2 cents


Thank you!


----------



## s2rai

Picked one up yesterday! There are still a ton at STC for $49.99.


----------



## randy

I was at Pickering Town Centre location today, it's back to over $100 there now.


----------



## CanadaMoe

*There's lots at PJ's @ STC*

Just got back from PJ's.
Yes..... I succumb to the sale too!!!!!
(No, $10 coupon for fish/plants this time.)

They have about 9 kits left at $49.99.

Moe


----------



## brapbrapboom

CanadaMoe said:


> Just got back from PJ's.
> Yes..... I succumb to the sale too!!!!!
> (No, $10 coupon for fish/plants this time.)
> 
> They have about 9 kits left at $49.99.
> 
> Moe


Wheeere? I need to get one too! ;(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfishy

brapbrapboom said:


> Wheeere? I need to get one too! ;(
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


STC = Scarborough Town Center


----------



## Oneglove

I popped in Milton today and got one!  2 or 3 left as of today. Steeles/James Snow, right off 401.


----------



## prolific8

are they still $49?????



Oneglove said:


> I popped in Milton today and got one!  2 or 3 left as of today. Steeles/James Snow, right off 401.


----------



## Oneglove

49.99, yes they are.


----------



## SignGuy

Oneglove said:


> I popped in Milton today and got one!  2 or 3 left as of today. Steeles/James Snow, right off 401.


One left !!!


----------



## robert77k

They have three units at the Yonge and Eglington store as of today.


----------



## Oneglove

Bramalea City Centre got another shipment in. They have 12, er I mean. 11


----------



## randy

Just got the new flyer, it will be on sale for $49.99 again for the entire March.

http://www.flyertown.ca/flyers/pjspets-pjs?type=1&store_code=19#!/flyers/pjspets-pjs?flyer_run_id=5239


----------



## Scotmando

I was @ Bramalea City Centre & they have more than 12 left in the front and more in the back as of noon today. 

I actually picked up a few and think this deal is amazing. The filter sells for $33, the light is $49' the Co2 unit is $30 & the bag of Fluval,Stratum is $17.99. Then you still get a thermometer, a mat, tweezers & some ferts

Oh, and ya, an 8g tank with a glass top!!!!!

Call em 905-792-7428

Hurry before I change my mind & grab 2 more!


----------



## Oneglove

They must have been hiding them.  If that's what the light goes for then it's well worth it. Hurry in before I do.


----------



## xriddler

for that price its still a steal but the lights require a special bulb after its spent i think and thats where they get you.


----------



## muskieboy

Anyone know if their still giving out the $10 gift card with it?


----------



## robert77k

xriddler said:


> for that price its still a steal but the lights require a special bulb after its spent i think and thats where they get you.


They actually sell the replacement bulb at Anglefins for $7.96. I didn't see a replacement bulb at PJ's, but didn't ask.

The light is very bright. Has a good quality reflector.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28212&products_id=787


----------



## Scotmando

robert77k said:


> They actually sell the replacement bulb at Anglefins for $7.96. I didn't see a replacement bulb at PJ's, but didn't ask.
> 
> The light is very bright. Has a good quality reflector.
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28212&products_id=787


I didn't know that. Great info. I like Angelfins.


----------



## Jackson

robert77k said:


> They actually sell the replacement bulb at Anglefins for $7.96. I didn't see a replacement bulb at PJ's, but didn't ask.
> 
> The light is very bright. Has a good quality reflector.
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28212&products_id=787


Do you know where you can buy a fixture that uses those bulbs?


----------



## Scotmando

Jackson said:


> Do you know where you can buy a fixture that uses those bulbs?


The Fluval light fixture sells for $49.99 at PJ's itself.

Buy the kit & sell off the tank, Co2 system, substrate, filter, tweezers and you'll probably make a little money and get a free light out of it.

It's a deal, go for it.


----------



## Jackson

Scotmando said:


> The Fluval light fixture sells for $49.99 at PJ's itself.
> 
> Buy the kit & sell off the tank, Co2 system, substrate, filter, tweezers and you'll probably make a little money and get a free light out of it.
> 
> It's a deal, go for it.


Thanks

That's just crazy how expensive things are individually


----------



## Scotmando

Fluval EBI Nano Srimp Habitat kit is on sale @ Angelfins for $57.52

It's almost identicle to the Plant version except it has the shrimp Stratum substrate, a net & few other shrimp products. Same tank, light & filter.

This kit is also a really great deal at this price.

Angelfins is also delivering to the GTA on Sunday March 10th, 2013 @ select locations.

Check out the Angelfins website


----------



## robert77k

Jackson said:


> Do you know where you can buy a fixture that uses those bulbs?


I was at Big Al's today, and I did see the Fluval bulb there and it was $9.99. Their are other bulbs from other manufactures that had the same bulb/connector (Marineland, and Red Sea) , so their must be other fixtures out there that use these types of lights.

My guess is that other light fixtures with bulb will probably run around the $50mark anyways, and i didn't see any at Big Al's. The only one there was the Fluval and it was $49.99.

P.S. Big Al's still had the Flora Kit for $149.99. My guess is that they arn't selling that many right now, and that somebody at PJ's got in trouble for ordering so many.


----------



## iam.mike

Scotmando said:


> The Fluval light fixture sells for $49.99 at PJ's itself.
> 
> Buy the kit & sell off the tank, Co2 system, substrate, filter, tweezers and you'll probably make a little money and get a free light out of it.
> 
> It's a deal, go for it.


Yep, that is exactly what I did. Bought two kept the light and stratum from the second and sold off the filters, co2 kits and the second tank. I transferred plants and fauna from an established regular 5 gal tank into the new tank. Turned out into a nicer and cheap upgrade.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brapbrapboom

Finally got myself 2 units from PJ's near Yonge/Lawrence store. They have 6 left. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak22

They have 2 units left at PJ's Vaughan. 
However, beware as one of them has a broken glass top.


----------



## hoody123

Wanted to say that I believe I got the last one at the Yonge Englinton location (at least that's what they told me). However, the Sherway Garden's location had 4 out on display (that I counted at a glance, could be more?)

Love that they've got the CO2 kit sitting right beside the tank and it's only $8 less than the whole kit!


----------



## randy

hoody123 said:


> Wanted to say that I believe I got the last one at the Yonge Englinton location (at least that's what they told me). However, the Sherway Garden's location had 4 out on display (that I counted at a glance, could be more?)
> 
> Love that they've got the CO2 kit sitting right beside the tank and it's only $8 less than the whole kit!


Congrats ;-) Not just the CO2, you can check the price of the light, or the filter, each individually costs not much less than the kid, then the substrate.... and yeah, don't forget it comes with a tank and lid too ;-) (I won't even count the other little things that come with the kid)


----------



## shieva

*Bramalea stock*

The Bramalea City Centre location still has stock, I saw at least 6 on the shelf last night.


----------

